# Fighting Neon Tetras



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Why have my Neon tetras started fighting and chasing each other. I have 9 in my ten gallon tank. I had 6 up until about a week ago then I got more.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you upset their "gang" by adding the three. Now they got to figure out this who new gang thing all over again.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Why would it take a week for them to start fighting?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Rearrange the decorations and see if that helps.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Its all real plants, so I can rearrange them. They seem to have calmed down, for the moment at least.


----------



## adzample (Aug 25, 2009)

sometimes they will do this to give each other the who's boss initiation. It should be alright if they have stopped


----------

